

Ask HN: When do you call it a startup? - got2surf

I realize this is more of a question on semantics, but it usually leads to some interesting discussion.<p>At what point does 'it' become a startup? Is it when you incorporate, get funding, or some other milestone? When you drop everything else and work on it exclusively? When you get your first users?<p>There are so many goals and tasks of a startup that I've always wondered what others define as the 'beginning' of a startup. What're your thoughts?
======
mindcrime
I don't think there is really an objective answer for this, but here's my
take: I basically started thinking of Fogbeam Labs as a startup when I did all
the legal blah, blah to create the legal entity.

When to drop everything and work on it exclusively is a different question. I
still haven't done that, and me and my co-founder both still work dayjobs and
hack on this by night and weekend and other "miscellaneous" time (lunch
breaks, plane flights, etc.) For us, I think I'll quit my dayjob and focus on
this when A. we have a paying customer definitely on the hook, ready to sign a
PO, and/or B. I have enough cash reserve to give me a minimum of 6 months of
runway (assuming my current $DAYJOB employer says they would want me back if
it doesn't fly, which I think they would) and/or C. crowd-funding becomes a
reality and we raise a reasonable but small amount of money that way.

Less likely options for us are: D. raising money from more traditional angels
or VCs, or E. winning the lottery.

~~~
got2surf
The 'when we become a legal entity' seems to be a pretty common answer.

What I've been thinking about lately is how passion plays into it - like you
said, while you have a day job, your startup is what you're dedicated to
hacking on whenever you can. Good luck with Fogbeam Labs, and I think we'd all
love option E ;)

------
jamesjguthrie
Before you're making money it's just a startup. When you're making money it's
a business.

